# Carrot Juice?



## SEAOFGREEN (Aug 6, 2006)

ITS ORGANIC AND FULL OF GOODNESS
WOULD IT BE ANY GOOD ON THE PLANTS AS PART OF THEIR FEED?
THIS LINK TELLS YOU MORE
http://www.discountjuicers.com/carrotjuice.html


----------



## skunk (Aug 6, 2006)

hmmmmmmm i might have to go to the garded and pick my carrots early . very interesting post . but i wouldnt perform cannabolism to my pot plants  as you probably wouldnt mix horse manure with your kids cheerios .  but i myself have exsperimented with odd stuff like birth control pills , human urine ,ect so im not gonna critisize . i say try it and report your results . and gl .


----------



## rockydog (Aug 6, 2006)

now that is interesting. If you do decide to try it, please let me know how it works


----------



## SEAOFGREEN (Aug 6, 2006)

you know what, i'll try it one one of them as part of their feed and post the results if i see any change
you never know!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 6, 2006)

SEAOFGREEN said:
			
		

> ITS ORGANIC AND FULL OF GOODNESS
> WOULD IT BE ANY GOOD ON THE PLANTS AS PART OF THEIR FEED?
> THIS LINK TELLS YOU MORE
> http://www.discountjuicers.com/carrotjuice.html


 
All of the benefits mentioned are in reference to human consumption.

Believe it or not, it's been tried. The results were not good:

CLICK HERE

If you do it, I'd sure be interested in hearing your results.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 9, 2006)

yuck,  have YOU ever tried raw carrott juice?  and ya want to torture yer plants?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 9, 2006)

actually, ya picced my interest and i went looking.  neato my friend.  it maybe the next best thing to thrive to give yer plants


----------



## SEAOFGREEN (Aug 11, 2006)

well at the mo im feedin all 3 on natural ferts, seemed to make them bush out more!
but willin to try the carrot juice on 1 of them as part of her feed for a few weeks and see what unfolds
let you know!


----------



## mjs (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm not an expert, in fact i'm a beginner but I had the same thought when I was looking through the nutrients in raw carrot juice. Specifically the potassium so I took about 2 tbsp of carrot juice and a half cup of slightly warmed bottled water, ph level 6.3 and mixed them in a little spray bottle. I've misted my two little seeds in their paper towel every 5 hours or so, or anytime the paper towel feels dryish( it may be drying a bit quicker than usual because I have them on a plate on a heating pad) for only 32 hours so far and they both already have 1/2 inch roots! I really think the carrot juice and heating pad sped up the germination!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2014)

mjs said:


> I'm not an expert, in fact i'm a beginner but I had the same thought when I was looking through the nutrients in raw carrot juice. Specifically the potassium so I took about 2 tbsp of carrot juice and a half cup of slightly warmed bottled water, ph level 6.3 and mixed them in a little spray bottle. I've misted my two little seeds in their paper towel every 5 hours or so, or anytime the paper towel feels dryish( it may be drying a bit quicker than usual because I have them on a plate on a heating pad) for only 32 hours so far and they both already have 1/2 inch roots! I really think the carrot juice and heating pad sped up the germination!



 That is really not uncommon.  A seedling can grow a 1/2" tail overnight--I don't think the carrot juice had anything to do with it.  Also you might note that this post is really really old and that the poster had spam in his sig.  IMO, "salespeople" like these that spam sites deserve no consideration.


----------

